# Happy Birthday Pat!!!



## maynman1751 (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday to across the pond! Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, for all that you have given to this forum. Your processing chips (Patnor's Process) guide alone has been extremely valuable to very many members. Have a great day Brother! John. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday with many more to come.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Pat! I hope you have a great one!

Dave


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAT!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## kurtak (Dec 2, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Pat :!: 

You are another one of our members that has done so much to help make this forum be such a great source of info on PM recovery & refining :!: 

Thanks for all you have done & have a GREAT day :!: 

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh yeah! Happy b'day Pat, I wish you great time mate!

Marco


----------



## artart47 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi!
Hope you have a great birthday.
Art.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 2, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
I think of you often, good friend. 

Stay healthy.

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you friends. I was working last night and have to work tonight again but I managed to have nice evening with my wife and kids, we had some barbecued lamb and chicken one of our favorite meals. Time sure fly fast, every year we get older but the more time I spend here with all of you I feel not older but more experienced and wiser.


----------



## Grelko (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Shark (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday!
Thanks, without your guidelines I would still be looking for a way to process IC's.


----------



## Geo (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Pat! I hope you had a great day.


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Pat, Have a Golden one.


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 3, 2015)

Happy birthday Pat.
Thanks for your invaluable contribution to the forum.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 3, 2015)

Have a Guinness for me Pat 8) 8)


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Pat! 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you all again.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Dec 4, 2015)

INDEED!!!!!!...Happy birthday,Pat.

Manuel


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Pat!


----------

